# High end clone?



## DaveH

Would a clone of a item of high end gear be classified as high end gear?

Dave

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mad_hatter

brb getting popcorn

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 15


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> Would a clone of a item of high end gear be classified as high end gear?
> 
> Dave



@DaveH 

There has been lots of debate on this forum about what high end is and what it isnt. 

In my view the term "high end" is in the eye of the beholder

So if the device works beautifully over a long period and stands the test of time - then I class it in my head as "high end".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## mad_hatter

unless it's been hand turned by a geriatric in a mountain fortress in the swiss alps, then lovingly packaged in the finest bear skin and delivered by owls, it's not HE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Would a clone of a item of high end gear be classified as high end gear?
> 
> Dave



Nope not even close.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> Would a clone of a item of high end gear be classified as high end gear?
> 
> Dave


Very, very naughty! Go stand in the corner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

mad_hatter said:


> brb getting popcorn


And Astros with the popcorn

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gersh

DaveH said:


> Would a clone of a item of high end gear be classified as high end gear?
> 
> Dave



Lol a lot of people know exactly what materials is used in clones these days , perhaps they were consulted before production began ‍. But perhaps they will reveal some trade secrets here today.


----------



## incredible_hullk

HE is in the eye of the beholder so I consider my most loved hear e.g. Reo, raw minikin to be MY he

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> @DaveH
> 
> In my view the term "high end" is in the eye of the beholder



I tend to agree with that.
Thanks
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Andre said:


> Very, very naughty! Go stand in the corner.



Oh no not banished again.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## antonherbst

Just my 2c here is does HE not relate to Hand Engineered? .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rafique

Having never owned a High End mod or anything close to it. If my mod does what it suppose to and my tank produces like I want it to, thats good enough for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

It wasn't meant to be a contentious question, if I buy a clone of a high end item can I post and discus it in the *High End Gear* forum?

Dave

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

DaveH said:


> It wasn't meant to be a contentious question, if I buy a clone of a high end item can I post and discus it in the *High End Gear* forum?
> 
> Dave



Try it and see what happens


----------



## mad_hatter

DaveH said:


> It wasn't meant to be a contentious question, if I buy a clone of a high end item can I post and discus it in the *High End Gear* forum?
> 
> Dave


you might hurt the feelings of those who have spent a squillion euros

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

I wouldnt see a problem with posting about a HE clone in the HE forum. Only if the post maybe regards wicking tips or someting that would be similar to authentic. Having said that i dont think posting about bad threads on your clone in a HE forum is a wise idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## aktorsyl

You know, things quiet down and everyone gets along, generally. But someone always has to bring this whole thing up again for goodness knows what reason. What ever happened to live and let live? Gosh just leave them be.
(And I say this as a user of clones myself)


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> It wasn't meant to be a contentious question, if I buy a clone of a high end item can I post and discus it in the *High End Gear* forum?



No.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

mad_hatter said:


> you might hurt the feelings of those who have spent a squillion euros


Nah .... it won't hurt any ones feelings, it is not meant to either.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> No.



OK that's that settled.

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium

Yep, if it's a 1:1 clone then it's HE, not my problem if I got the same thing at a fraction of the price of the HE crowd.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Strontium said:


> Yep, if it's a 1:1 clone then it's HE, not my problem if I got the same thing at a fraction of the price of the HE crowd.



Haha - i was waiting for your resonse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## dastrix550

What would define a mod/atty/equipment as HE? (would honestly like to hear opinions on this)

My personal opinion is that it comes down more to craftsmanship and availability/exclusivity and not necessarily all to performance. Many examples of watches, cars and knives have been used. And the Rolex will tell you the same time as Swatch and some expensive custom knife will cut your biltong the same as your Swiss Army knife. So to return to my question, what defines HE from LE? 

Many studies have proven that the amount spend will directly influence on how a person would perceive that product, but like all studies out there, there will at least be one proving the opposite. So the input would be interesting and opinions will differ. 


Disclaimer, I have no problem with HE or LE.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

ok now i am going to fetch popcorn


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK heading off to the bush to shoot some animals with my Canon now... unplugged and back to nature! Have fun and remember to be nice to one another!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> OK heading off to the bush to shoot some animals with my Canon now... unplugged and back to nature! Have fun and remember to be nice to one another!


i hope that is the camera and not on the front of a tank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

DaveH said:


> It wasn't meant to be a contentious question, if I buy a clone of a high end item can I post and discus it in the *High End Gear* forum?
> 
> Dave



Honestly dont even bother there is no reason to post about your gear, just enjoy your gear that you buy.
And if you have trouble regarding a issue create a new thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> i hope that is the camera and not on the front of a tank



That it is indeed! 

The one on the tank I have left here at home for when I come back and people have been naughty in this thread while I'm away!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OK heading off to the bush to shoot some animals with my Canon now... unplugged and back to nature! Have fun and remember to be nice to one another!



Safe travels @Rob Fisher 

Can I put in an order for a few photos please:
I need a gorgeous leopard and a strong lion
(I have the rest)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caveman

dastrix550 said:


> What would define a mod/atty/equipment as HE? (would honestly like to hear opinions on this)
> 
> My personal opinion is that it comes down more to craftsmanship and availability/exclusivity and not necessarily all to performance. Many examples of watches, cars and knives have been used. And the Rolex will tell you the same time as Swatch and some expensive custom knife will cut your biltong the same as your Swiss Army knife. So to return to my question, what defines HE from LE?
> 
> Many studies have proven that the amount spend will directly influence on how a person would perceive that product, but like all studies out there, there will at least be one proving the opposite. So the input would be interesting and opinions will differ.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer, I have no problem with HE or LE.



High End, Low End, in my opinion, is a ridiculous way to classify something. More accurate would be authentic and clone, if it's just HE because it's expensive, then it's retarded. It should be a mix of things imo, craftsmanship, exclusivity and performance. In my mind, something that costs R50 that checks those boxes is HE. A clone can still be HE, but it can be classified as a clone. If we are going to add price to that, so only items that cost more than Rxxx, then imo, you're just being a snob. Price in itself makes things exclusive, but that doesn't mean someone who bought something much cheaper can't be HE. If you drive a BMW, and you look down at people who drive Polo's then I'm wasting my words here. If you look at them the same way you look at other fancy car drivers, then well done. Since when do we need an elitist separation among ourselves.

My 2c

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@DaveH 
Also most people on here are right. HE is in the eye of the beholder.

Personally i say a clone can also be regarded as HE. There are even authentic items some regard as HE but i dont cause to me its not HE (im not getting into details)

If you do want to post about your clone on a authentic thread then just dont say its a clone. That way everyones happy.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

In my opinion and the way I think of my mods,tanks is more to the effort it takes to make one. A one or two man band in their workshop designing and creating art in essence. 

It takes countless man hours to produce a hand built mod let alone to design one. Me for one appreciate that and am willing to pay for their creation so I can injoy the fruit of there labor.

So to answer the original question, it's not the price of the item that makes it HE for me it's the workmanship that goes into it, I have a £100 Mech and a $800 Mod and I , too me class both as HE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Why in the world would you start another thread of HE vs LE gear?
Diversity in opinion will always rule the day.

1) If you can afford HE gear and buy them then you will most likely be pro HE.
2) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely don't use social media.
3) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely have other financial priorities.
4) If you have HE gear and respond negatively to this question then it is because you most likely feel the clone is tarnishing the "exclusivity" of the item.
5) If you cannot afford HE gear then you will most likely always ask this question.
6) If you cannot afford HE gear and don't ask this question then you most likely buy clones in the hope of experiencing HE.
7) If you cannot afford HE gear and you buy a clone then you have most likely done your research and found the clone to be of approximate quality.
8) If you happy with your setup and enjoy vaping for what it is then you will most likely not ask the question.

So which numbers apply to you?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> Why in the world would you start another thread of HE vs LE gear?


Absolutely agreed.
It's like people _*want *_to trigger a fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters

I'm definitely a #8. I like looking at HE gear but can't afford it. Those that have HE, enjoy what you have, you've earned it. For anyone else, if it works for you, enjoy it as well. No need to get nasty envious

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Nr 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Strontium said:


> Yep, if it's a 1:1 clone then it's HE, not my problem if I got the same thing at a fraction of the price of the HE crowd.


BUT YOU'RE TAKING MONEY AWAY FROM THE GERIATRIC IN THE SWISS ALPS. HOW WILL HE AFFORD TO LIVE!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

mad_hatter said:


> BUT YOU'RE TAKING MONEY AWAY FROM THE GERIATRIC IN THE SWISS ALPS. HOW WILL HE AFFORD TO LIVE!!!!!!!


he is living in the swiss alps - i think he has enough money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

BioHAZarD said:


> he is living in the swiss alps - i think he has enough money


If he has Toblerone, he's sorted.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Caveman

aktorsyl said:


> Absolutely agreed.
> It's like people _*want *_to trigger a fight.


Shhhh just let it happen

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

KZOR said:


> Why in the world would you start another thread of HE vs LE gear?
> Diversity in opinion will always rule the day.
> 
> 1) If you can afford HE gear and buy them then you will most likely be pro HE.
> 2) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely don't use social media.
> 3) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely have other financial priorities.
> 4) If you have HE gear and respond negatively to this question then it is because you most likely feel the clone is tarnishing the "exclusivity" of the item.
> 5) If you cannot afford HE gear then you will most likely always ask this question.
> 6) If you cannot afford HE gear and don't ask this question then you most likely buy clones in the hope of experiencing HE.
> 7) If you cannot afford HE gear and you buy a clone then you have most likely done your research and found the clone to be of approximate quality.
> 8) If you happy with your setup and enjoy vaping for what it is then you will most likely not ask the question.
> 
> So which numbers apply to you?


Im a 8.5
Bought an authentic Pico by Yellowkiss but found it to be a very fiddly maintenance setup, even though the vape was very good.
Tried a Coppervape Skyline and maintenance wise its better than either the Pico or SXK Rose V3.
Id rate the flavour very similar between the Rose V3, Pico, Kayfun V5 and Skyline.
At the end of the day its all about ease of use when vaping a juice like Duchess, which is hard on coil and wick, so I mostly use the Skyline.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Come on guys my popcorn is getting cold - somebody take a swing


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

You can see that @KZOR is a scientist. If you have a problem ....make a list. It does almost cover everyone but I would add "..can afford HE gear but don't like paying more for something than it is worth".



Rob Fisher said:


> OK heading off to the bush to shoot some animals with my Canon now... unplugged and back to nature! Have fun and remember to be nice to one another!



I prefer my Hasselblad to the Canon. (drops the bait and waits...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

No lack of passion here. The rainbow nation of vaping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Enemies to the East enemies to the West
Enemies to the North enemies to the South
Game of Clones continues......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

Too many people on this thread to Tag. Guys read the OP!
Dave is asking if he can post about a clone on a authentic thread....

Most bringing in 2c and 5c about HE and money ... Bla bla.. Bla... When thats not what the OP was about.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

this is the same fight people have over android or apple, canon vs nikon, ferrari vs lamborghini, fiat vs ... (ok, fiat's are shit)...

to me, and i speak as someone who has done their fair share of hobbies, and unnecessary spending on upgrades of kit...

i think a lot of what is considered "High End", is done for the "look at me, i have tons of bucks, and can spend it on a etherium or bitcoin plated mod"... crowd.

For you see, if you have it all, you detest the kid who shouts that the emperor has no clothes...

so ooh and aah and tell me its fabulous and show me worship cos i am rich and you are not...

(wait for it...)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mad_hatter

Clouds4Days said:


> read the OP!
> Dave is asking if he can post about a clone on a authentic thread....
> 
> Most bringing in 2c and 5c about HE and money



I sense a disturbance in the Force...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Why in the world would you start another thread of HE vs LE gear?
> Diversity in opinion will always rule the day.
> 
> 1) If you can afford HE gear and buy them then you will most likely be pro HE.
> 2) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely don't use social media.
> 3) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely have other financial priorities.
> 4) If you have HE gear and respond negatively to this question then it is because you most likely feel the clone is tarnishing the "exclusivity" of the item.
> 5) If you cannot afford HE gear then you will most likely always ask this question.
> 6) If you cannot afford HE gear and don't ask this question then you most likely buy clones in the hope of experiencing HE.
> 7) If you cannot afford HE gear and you buy a clone then you have most likely done your research and found the clone to be of approximate quality.
> 8) If you happy with your setup and enjoy vaping for what it is then you will most likely not ask the question.
> 
> So which numbers apply to you?



All of the above apply to me.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> All of the above apply to me.



if they all apply it must be very difficult to make a decision


----------



## DaveH

Clouds4Days said:


> Too many people on this thread to Tag. Guys read the OP!
> Dave is asking if he can post about a clone on a authentic thread....



Thanks @Clouds4Days
Nearly right  not in an authentic thread but in the High End Gear thread.

I am thinking most people seem not able to read .......... well not properly anyway.

I have no idea why so many get upset, such a trivial matter.

I would have said to the OP course you can Dave, post away 


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Heres my 50c on the matter at hand

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

Threads like these always make me chuckle

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## stephen.johnson2




----------



## Cuzzie

DaveH said:


> Would a clone of a item of high end gear be classified as high end gear?
> 
> Dave


Personally @DaveH i would say buying a Clone is like buying Nikes from china Mall.
Yes they are still shoes.
No they have not been made with the same materials.

Nike from China Mall will probably last as long as shoes from PEP.
This is just a personal judgement.

I just feel like Original Products are best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

KZOR said:


> Why in the world would you start another thread of HE vs LE gear?
> Diversity in opinion will always rule the day.
> 
> 1) If you can afford HE gear and buy them then you will most likely be pro HE.
> 2) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely don't use social media.
> 3) If you can afford HE gear but don't buy them then you most likely have other financial priorities.
> 4) If you have HE gear and respond negatively to this question then it is because you most likely feel the clone is tarnishing the "exclusivity" of the item.
> 5) If you cannot afford HE gear then you will most likely always ask this question.
> 6) If you cannot afford HE gear and don't ask this question then you most likely buy clones in the hope of experiencing HE.
> 7) If you cannot afford HE gear and you buy a clone then you have most likely done your research and found the clone to be of approximate quality.
> 8) If you happy with your setup and enjoy vaping for what it is then you will most likely not ask the question.
> 
> So which numbers apply to you?


You forgot i can afford to buy HE but by clones that perform equally cause I don't waste money cause that's why I can afford HE

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hakhan

Cuzzie said:


> Personally @DaveH i would say buying a Clone is like buying Nikes from china Mall.
> Yes they are still shoes.
> No they have not been made with the same materials.
> 
> Nike from China Mall will probably last as long as shoes from PEP.
> This is just a personal judgement.
> 
> I just feel like Original Products are best.


But nike is made in China or kids in india


----------



## mad_hatter

Hakhan said:


> But nike is made in China or kids in india



Like I said. Geriatrics in the Swiss alps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter

Cuzzie said:


> Personally @DaveH i would say buying a Clone is like buying Nikes from china Mall.
> Yes they are still shoes.
> No they have not been made with the same materials.
> 
> Nike from China Mall will probably last as long as shoes from PEP.
> This is just a personal judgement.
> 
> I just feel like Original Products are best.



Pretty sure clones are made from similar or identical grade of materials to the originals. What you're paying for is the wankfest of exclusively. Nothing more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mida Khan

DaveH said:


> It wasn't meant to be a contentious question, if I buy a clone of a high end item can I post and discus it in the *High End Gear* forum?
> 
> Dave


No, simply because you can't compare my purchase slip to yours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan

N


mad_hatter said:


> Pretty sure clones are made from similar or identical grade of materials to the originals. What you're paying for is the wankfest of exclusively. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Never identical, maybe 'somewhat' similar hence 'clone,'


----------



## mad_hatter

Mida Khan said:


> N
> 
> 
> Never identical, maybe 'somewhat' similar hence 'clone,'



Stainless steel is stainless steel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mida Khan

Different grades of steel


----------



## Cobrali

From what I know of the materials used in China, the stainless steel they use there is from smelting stainless steel products and casting it into rods and not from buying stainless steel rods. You may get a mixture of stainless steel as they don't differentiate between the different types of stainless steel that goes into it. That's why cable factories in China import copper into China to make copper wiring as it doesn't contain impurities from resmelting old copper cables/items that have been carbonised/oxidised. (Source: My father exports copper from Africa to China and they always test the purity of the copper rods when it lands-must be 97% pure copper)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

DaveH said:


> Would a clone of a item of high end gear be classified as high end gear?
> 
> Dave



If i buy a kit car ferarri, do i own a ferarri?

Nope, i have a very sexy almost Toyota though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

Caveman said:


> High End, Low End, in my opinion, is a ridiculous way to classify something. More accurate would be authentic and clone, if it's just HE because it's expensive, then it's retarded. It should be a mix of things imo, craftsmanship, exclusivity and performance. In my mind, something that costs R50 that checks those boxes is HE. A clone can still be HE, but it can be classified as a clone. If we are going to add price to that, so only items that cost more than Rxxx, then imo, you're just being a snob. Price in itself makes things exclusive, but that doesn't mean someone who bought something much cheaper can't be HE. If you drive a BMW, and you look down at people who drive Polo's then I'm wasting my words here. If you look at them the same way you look at other fancy car drivers, then well done. Since when do we need an elitist separation among ourselves.
> 
> My 2c
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



We're obviously from the same planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You can see that @KZOR is a scientist. If you have a problem ....make a list. It does almost cover everyone but I would add "..can afford HE gear but don't like paying more for something than it is worth".
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Hasselblad to the Canon. (drops the bait and waits...)


What you trying to say @Puff the Magic Dragon !? Canon makes great printers, even possibly the best, and there is no way you can deny that! LOL

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Soon people with these chinese devices and twisp users gonna be moering eachother at the kiosks in malls...Coz Twisp is HE...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac

mad_hatter said:


> brb getting popcorn


Although I'm a user of clones and a few have impressed me with the quality I.e.the Hadaly RDA clone by SXK or the Sherman by Knightsbridge I don't call it H.E. but that's only my opinion. On the other hand a kit replica of a Shelby Cobra might be considered as such.Not an easy answer.


----------



## gertvanjoe

stephen.johnson2 said:


>



Is it just me or is she sayin F U 2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Jp1905 said:


> Soon people with these chinese devices and twisp users gonna be moering eachother at the kiosks in malls...Coz Twisp is HE...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is delivered by Owls

Just look at all the hits if you Google it : https://www.google.com/search?q=twisp+and+owls+courier&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=M75yWZidCOmo8weHy7DoDA 
Therefore it must be true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Safe travels @Rob Fisher
> 
> Can I put in an order for a few photos please:
> I need a gorgeous leopard and a strong lion
> (I have the rest)



They only have one Leopard and they don't see him often. But they have a few
Lions. But my fancy camera is out if commission ... I wish it used 18650's then I would be sorted. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Rob Fisher said:


> They only have one Leopard and they don't see him often. But they have a few
> Lions. But my fancy camera is out if commission ... I wish it used 18650's then I would be sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It could in theory. Just make a battery pack for it out of a bunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> They only have one Leopard and they don't see him often. But they have a few
> Lions. But my fancy camera is out if commission ... I wish it used 18650's then I would be sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome @Rob Fisher - thanks
Lekker strong Lion!
I think thats a 18mg Lion


----------

